# Heritage (renuinion/ renaturalisation) Visa????



## Marchris1980 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi All,

So I was hoping someone here would have some info on this and would be able to point us in the right direction or has gone through something similar. 
My husband was born to German parents in Germany in 1978. In the mid 80’s they moved to Australia as a family and his parents made a decision to renounce their german citizenship to gain Australian citizenship. My husband at the time was a minor (under 10) and had no say in the matter. In recent years my husband has lost his german grandparents which upset him immensely and has reconnected with his german half sister. He is desperate to regain his citizenship in the hope of moving to Germany and settling there. He speaks pretty good german and is in the process of improving his writing skills. He has a lot of family on both his mother and father’s side who would welcome him back with open arms. Any info if this is even possible? 
I have also read that because he was a child when he was given Australian citizenship he would have retained his German citizenship as well. Is this true? 
Thanks


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Your husband can apply for a residence permit as a former German citizen under §38 AufenthG if his German is good enough. 


AufenthG - Einzelnorm


----------

